# Walk in coolers



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have a few walk in refrigerators and freezers that have stopped up/slow condensate drains. The drains are run out of 3/4" copper. They do have unions in them as well as standard 90's. Other problem is on the freezers, they usually have ice built up in the pans. 

What are you guys using to clean them out?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I have a few walk in refrigerators and freezers that have stopped up/slow condensate drains. The drains are run out of 3/4" copper. They do have unions in them as well as standard 90's. Other problem is on the freezers, they usually have ice built up in the pans.
> 
> What are you guys using to clean them out?


Water ram.. and then spray some chemical from supply house to keep mold from growing in pan


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Is there any heat trace on the pan and the freezer condensate line?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> Is there any heat trace on the pan and the freezer condensate line?


There is not on the cooler. I have not seen the freezer yet. All I got was a phone call to go out.


----------

